# Vasectomy Consults



## mg65 (May 28, 2013)

My Dr.s bill all vas consults a 99202.

This is a specific example from the CPT, appendix C, for a urology 99203 encounter.

“Initial office visit with couple for counseling concerning voluntary vasectomy for sterility.  Spent 30 minutes discussing procedure, risk and benefits, and answering questions.”

Is there anyone who bills level three for vas consults with the above parameters met?

One of my Dr.s say time doesn't matter, that it'll never hold up to a RAC.

Anyone have experiences either way with this?

Thanks!


----------



## medcoder58 (Jul 19, 2013)

*vasectomy consult*

If this is a medicare claim, which would be strange considering the procedure, I woud not bill 99203. But if this is a BC/BS or commercial ins., I would consider the time as a measure of the level of the E&M. If this is Medicaid and the doctor spent the time, I would also feel comfortable with a 99203--since the doctor has to review any preop workup needed. Hope this answers your question.


----------

